# Cleaning Whitewalls



## Monark52 (Sep 15, 2007)

The best product for cleaning white wall tires is Westleys Bleachwhite.
Just spray it on and watch it dissolve anything! The best!! 
Try not to breath the fumes though,it kinda burns the nose!  :eek:


----------



## cman (Oct 3, 2007)

I just used my Orange Goop-handcleaner and it works great also.  A little elbow grease is required


----------



## oldroads (Nov 1, 2007)

We've had good luck with Dyna-White.
It's about $5 for a 16 oz bottle, purchased from our local auto parts store.

Vin - Menotomy Vintage Bicycles
http://OldRoads.com


----------



## erick67 (Nov 3, 2007)

westley bleach white!the best!


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 3, 2008)

*westley bleach white - careful!*



erick67 said:


> westley bleach white!the best!





Works great, but do NOT use while tire is mounted on painted rim.  It is powerfully caustic and WILL discolor paint.


----------



## sensor (Jul 4, 2008)

simple green works great and is fairly cheap
but if your going to do alot of cleaning the best bet would be productions slam or red hot ...$20 for a gallon but you can mix with water at whatever ratio you need(50/50 works great)


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 14, 2008)

Second to that on using Simple Green, the foam tire one IMO is better than spray version. So yes Simple Green all the way. Try using simple green mixed with dove as well, works wonders.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a Muscle Bike I race and I don't care about the condition of my whitewalls. I just let the lead out and enjoy it. I enjoy it more when it kicks butt!


----------

